# Travesty bar



## aphonopelma1313 (Nov 30, 2014)

A small bar in a small town. Not that much to take pics from, but the bar was very nice:

1

Place to take a drink... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

2

Green Corner... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr

3

The seats... by aphonopelma1313 (suicidal views), on Flickr


----------



## decker (Nov 30, 2014)

Niiice..like it !


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 1, 2014)

Awesome find


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 1, 2014)

What a find! Lovely set of photos as usual!


----------



## Urbexbandoned (Dec 1, 2014)

Great pics, love the decay!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (Dec 1, 2014)

Many thx to all...


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 2, 2014)

Great shots.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Dec 2, 2014)

Fabulous looking place, great shots


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Dec 16, 2014)

Bloody hell thats something i would say old bar ha


----------



## the_man_1984 (Dec 18, 2014)

Nice find there. Thanks for sharing.


----------

